# Large Scale in Schkeuditz / Germany



## Harald_Brosch (Jun 6, 2008)

Moin,hello from Germany.

The largest (and greatest)yearly garden-railway event in Germany took place last weekend again.

A few pics taken in Schkeuditz last weekend - but sorry - text only in German. Some more pics will follow.

http://www.williwinsen.de/album/2008_06_28-Schkeuditz-1/html/default.html


















We had fun 
By 
Harald

_(Resized to max width 640 pixel, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks for the link and Photos... Neat Outhouses or porta-potties as we call them here.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks. 

I love the weathering and other detail in the top photo.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and link , a lot of good pics and equiptment .


----------

